# Halo PC saved game files?



## dude189 (Dec 8, 2003)

I had Halo installed on my Win98 computer, on a secondary hard drive. I upgraded to WinXP on my primary hard drive. Before reinstalling Halo, I copied everything in D:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Halo to another folder. After the reinstallation, Halo did not have my Profile saved, when I click on any of the options it prompts me to create a new player profile. The Halo folder before the reinstallation contains the same amount of bytes as the new folder. Where does Halo save the settings and saved game files? How do I restore them?


----------



## dude189 (Dec 8, 2003)

Alright, I figured it out on my own. Halo saves games in a folder called "My Games" in "My Documents", and since Halo was installed on my secondary HD, it used the "my Documents" folder there, which I don't use. XP uses My Documents differently, so that caused the problem. I will try copying "D:\My Documents\My Games\Halo" to "C:\Documents and Settings\Game Mode\My Documents\My Games\Halo". I guess this thread is resolved.


----------

